# 5 male gerbils. Plus Ikea detolf tank if needed.



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello, I was on this forum years ago but have now forgotten my login details so I have a new name 
I used to post looooads and helped rescue and rehome a fair few small furries.

Anyway, I recently had 5 gerbils handed to me by a pet shop owner that was going to drown them because he'd had them for 6 months and not sold any and they were taking up space he wanted for other animals.

The gerbils were a little poorly when I got them because they had been kept on sawdust and not fed a very good diet, they were also in a very small tank together so were getting no exercise.
They are now all fine, no health problems and are being fed a proper diet (they do still need to lose a little weight though as they are rather chubby!)

I would love to be able to keep them but I just don't have the space so I am hoping someone on here has room in their home and their heart for 5 lovely gerbils.

I shall get pictures later.

Gerbils - 2 white with red eyes. 3 Ginger with black eyes. They are about 8-9 months old.
I have a spare Ikea Detolf tank that they can come with if you need it as 5 gerbils will need a fair bit of space.
The Detolf just needs a lid made for it which I've been told is easy enough to do.

If you are interested in the boys please let me know.


----------



## orlandobab (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi there, have these guys been handled? Any chance of a picture? What are the dimensions of the tank they would come in so I can organise a lid. They would be split into two groups ( 2 and 3). I would keep one group my daughter the other. Good homes


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 30, 2014)

I will get the tank measurements and pictures this evening


----------

